# réinitialiser mon powerbook sans cd !



## sachem.ibis (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaite vendre mon powerbook et je voudrais donc effacer tout son contenu.
Mais je n'ai plus les cd d'origine et il me recrache les cd "universels" mac os X 10.3 quand j'essaye de démarrer avec alors qu'il est en 10.3. 
Le lecteur cd n'est pas frais mais il a quand même l'air de marcher :mouais:
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Au pire peut on effacer les données sans cd ?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2010)

sachem.ibis a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je souhaite vendre mon powerbook et je voudrais donc effacer tout son contenu.
> Mais je n'ai plus les cd d'origine et il me recrache les cd "universels" mac os X 10.3 quand j'essaye de démarrer avec alors qu'il est en 10.3.
> Le lecteur cd n'est pas frais mais il a quand même l'air de marcher :mouais:
> ...


Faire un clone sur un DD externe et démarrer dessus pour pouvoir effacer l'interne


----------

